# Latest Consumer Reports Ratings for Cruze Turbodiesel



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting report, it is no surprise that CTD owners are mostly satisfied with their purchase. There have not been to many issues to date, and most owners knew what they were buying into with the diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If I would have been on that survey, I would have expressed the highest possible satisfaction rate. I find CR interesting. I think I will go pick up the latest issue.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Now with CR finally on our side, we need te cruze to start coming with a diesel badge. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting from CR, not one of my favorites.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

What is CR drinking? Three American cars; the Impala, Regal, and Tesla S made the top ten picks with descriptions like, "make no mistake, this Impala humbles the Toyota Avalon and even the Lexus ES 350" and (concerning the Regal) "close your eyes, and you'll think you're driving an Audi....a very good Audi at that." The Tesla is glowing with praise as being the top pick of all vehicles tested.
Something has changed in the universe.........


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice to see CR finally acknowledge that GM is making great cars. My Cruze still amazes me how nice it is for its class. I almost can't stand riding in friends Toyotas and Hondas. They just aren't as nice as the Cruze.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Love our Diesel. The seats/headrests could be better, it needs a diesel badge, and push button start should be standard on a vehicle of that price range. Oh, switch the wheels to the standard bolt config that the gas cars use. 

That being said...best small car GM has made. ever.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't agree. I think the diesel should've received the 5x114.3 bolt pattern. Definitely needs a diesel badge, I'll be ordering a holden diesel badge this spring. Also definitely should've had auto climate control and push button start. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> Love our Diesel. The seats/headrests could be better, it needs a diesel badge, and push button start should be standard on a vehicle of that price range. Oh, switch the wheels to the standard bolt config that the gas cars use.
> 
> That being said...best small car GM has made. ever.





money_man said:


> I don't agree. I think the diesel should've received the 5x114.3 bolt pattern. Definitely needs a diesel badge, I'll be ordering a holden diesel badge this spring. Also definitely should've had auto climate control and push button start.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


we dont need no stinking badges

climate control/proximity start etc/memory key would be lovely


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We do need badges. Nobody knows the diesel exists. We should have badges like the tdi, something simple like "diesel" would be more than sufficient and the people that don't like it could take it off. 

Now here's a question. Do you think CR saying our vehicle has high customer satisfaction will result is the resale value staying high or have any effect at all? 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The CTD received a group of chassis upgrades that included 5 bolt wheels, insulation, brakes and suspension from the Buick Verano to better handle the extra weight of the diesel drivetrain. Creating a much nicer car. I drove a 1LT rental for a few weeks could really feel the way the upgraded Verano chassis helps the CTD ride and handling.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

jalaner said:


> The CTD received a group of chassis upgrades that included 5 bolt wheels, insulation, brakes and suspension from the Buick Verano to better handle the extra weight of the diesel drivetrain. Creating a much nicer car. I drove a 1LT rental for a few weeks could really feel the way the upgraded Verano chassis helps the CTD ride and handling.


X1000.... I would be driving a mazda 6 right now if everything you mention didnt contribute to a greatly improved car.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

What they really need to do is put the diesel into a bigger car like the Impala. The Colorado Diesel engine specs look very similar to the CTD so I don't see any reason why the CTD motor couldn't handle a larger car. Had a loaner Impala for a couple of days and I really liked everything but the mileage. If you could get one that close to 30 around town and 40 on the highway with the diesel option reasonably priced like the Cruze I think it would be a winner.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a friend that wants a Buick Verano. Won't touch it though until he sees a diesel added to the options. Like you said, our 2.0TD would be perfect. Problem is with diesel being so much higher than gas it's probably a hard sell. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> We do need badges. Nobody knows the diesel exists. We should have badges like the tdi, something simple like "diesel" would be more than sufficient and the people that don't like it could take it off.
> 
> Now here's a question. Do you think CR saying our vehicle has high customer satisfaction will result is the resale value staying high or have any effect at all?
> 
> ...


That will play a role no doubt, but probably more slowly than we would like.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Problem is with diesel being so much higher than gas it's probably a hard sell.


what grade of gas are you comparing diesel to?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> what grade of gas are you comparing diesel to?


At my local Safeway where I purchase gas, diesel is at good 50 cents more per gallon than premium (91) gas. Diesel prices didn't drop like gas did last fall.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> what grade of gas are you comparing diesel to?


I'm comparing regular @$1.07/L to diesel @ $1.275/L


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Reg gas 108.00/L, Diesel 131.4/l here.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Us poor Canadians 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> I'm comparing regular @$1.07/L to diesel @ $1.275/L
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


how many gas cruzes are using regular?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> At my local Safeway where I purchase gas, diesel is at good 50 cents more per gallon than premium (91) gas. Diesel prices didn't drop like gas did last fall.


diesel 1.10
87 1.02
89 1.10
91 1.16


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> how many gas cruzes are using regular?


I dare say almost all off them. I doubt lost owners know supreme works better


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> I dare say almost all off them. I doubt lost owners know supreme works better
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


many many are using higher octane, and not just cruzes, all the competitor cars too


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm with money man on this one. Almost all are using 87.....even the competitors. I'd bet my left nut. The majority of people do whatever is cheapest to their car at every single avenue. Oil changes, fuel, washer fluid, mechanical work...etc. That includes expensive cars, let alone an econobox like the cruze. 

Maybe it's where I live but that is the reality here.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It's like that all across the world. Why would you pay more for something when you don't have to? 

We (car guys) know why spending a little more money is better but most people don't or just don't care. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> what grade of gas are you comparing diesel to?


Here is ours

87 Octane $2.39

93 Octane $2.79

Diesel $3.29



boraz said:


> many many are using higher octane, and not just cruzes, all the competitor cars too


The Dart is rated 91 the Cruze is not. Telling people KRD listed inside their glovebox = GM's 91 octane recommended causes a fuss. Being tuned the perks of 93 over 87 are blatant


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

People will refuse to buy a car if they get told they have to run 91 octane. When you're buying a budget friendly econo car it's just not something you want to hear. 

Around my parts, they just jacked water by 10%, power has gone up 15% and now they are saying there's a shortage of salt (they chewed through the budget already) so to bad for us. All of this within 2 years for services that have essentially stayed exactly the same. 

What I'm saying is if the car runs and drives on 87 and still gets good mileage, nobody is going to want to pay extra for something that most people just won't notice. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> Problem is with diesel being so much higher than gas it's probably a hard sell.


 The current national average for regular unleaded (87) is $2.45/gallon compared to $2.92/gallon for diesel but the price spread has been even worse. This is what makes the CTD a tougher sell if fuel cost savings is a _primary_ buying motivation especially when the CTD requires people to step up trim level/options-wise, as well as pay about $1,800 extra for the diesel engine.

Most people simply don't drive the amount of miles, especially highway miles, to make the CTD a cost effective purchase. I'm kind of surprised that GM hasn't put extra "bonus" rebates on the CTD to help move them faster. For being a relatively low volume model in the Cruze lineup, a disproportionally higher number of 2014 leftovers seem to be diesels.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

bowtieblue said:


> The current national average for regular unleaded (87) is $2.45/gallon compared to $2.92/gallon for diesel but the price spread has been even worse. This is what makes the CTD a tougher sell if fuel cost savings is a _primary_ buying motivation especially when the CTD requires people to step up trim level/options-wise, as well as pay about $1,800 extra for the diesel engine.
> 
> Most people simply don't drive the amount of miles, especially highway miles, to make the CTD a cost effective purchase. I'm kind of surprised that GM hasn't put extra "bonus" rebates on the CTD to help move them faster. For being a relatively low volume model in the Cruze lineup, a disproportionally higher number of 2014 leftovers seem to be diesels.


I'm glad we agree 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

